# First Person Shooter, Basic Keyboard Movement Contorls



## chpappa (Feb 28, 2007)

I would like to know what everyone here uses for First Person shooter controls. I have always used this setup but in different places on the keyboard respectively.

Also, please post W A S D if those are your basic movement keys, that is all I would need unless you have something other than W A S D. If you have something else please go into some detail as what each key bind is.  thx

Forward: right click
Backward: F key
Step right: D key
Step Left: S key
Fire: left click
Zoom: middle mouse or if three click mouse I use the third click
Crouch: A key
Jump: spacebar
Use/Enter: C key
Reload: R key

This originally came from a key setup that had the backwards as the right shift button and all other keys were respectfully but jump was still space bar and control was grapple. Good old quake II!


----------



## chpappa (Feb 28, 2007)

My keyboard setup





My mouse setup


----------



## ace (Feb 28, 2007)

w,a,s,d 
ok now that that over with how can you play like that
fire: leftclick
zoom: middle mouse
crouch: shift
jump: spacebar
use/enter: e key
reload: r key
alt fire: right click


that is the basic set up that every gamer sould use


----------



## scalem X (Feb 28, 2007)

I actually used to use the arrow keys and some weird mouse controls for quake 3, but then I got back to using the regular keys (zqsd for azerty that is)
I actually played on the internet and didn't suck, I still can't imagine how I did it. 
I liked my three buttoned mouse, just three equal size button next to each other.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 28, 2007)

I use arrow keys and other such crazy stuff.  I am a good player but would no doubt be better if I had a better config.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 28, 2007)

Forward: right click
Backward: A key
Step right: W key
Step Left: Q key
Fire: left click
Zoom: middle mouse or if three click mouse I use the third click
Crouch: X key
Jump: S key
Use/Enter: SPACE key
Reload: R key
Straff lock/walk: SHIFT key


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Feb 28, 2007)

arrow keys


----------



## chpappa (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks for posting.  please anymore setups.  i dont' know how you do the Q and W for side step and still get to a but i guess that can work.  thanks for the replies


----------

